
StarCraft I Goes Free with Today's New Patch (1.18) - brunoluiz
https://us.battle.net/forums/en/starcraft/topic/20754425295
======
gbrunacci
My personally most played RTS. Is actually amazing that this game is still
being patched. And also used in AI classes.

EDIT: [https://youtu.be/L7XiE_V0PZ8](https://youtu.be/L7XiE_V0PZ8)

------
dyu-
Hopefully they'll add linux support with that new opengl backend they have

~~~
flukus
Anyone know how well it runs on wine?

~~~
podiki
#3 [1] on the Top-10 Platinum list on WineHQ [2]. Platinum being "applications
which install and run flawlessly on an out-of-the-box Wine installation."

[https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iI...](https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=149)

[https://appdb.winehq.org/](https://appdb.winehq.org/)

------
douche
Anyone know if this is just the base game, or if it includes Brood War as
well?

It'd be very cool if they open-sourced it, a la older IdTech games.

~~~
Audiophilip
It includes Brood War, too.

------
codeinterview
Downloading on MacBook right now!

------
jlebrech
would this work on it?
[http://stargus.stratagus.com/](http://stargus.stratagus.com/)

~~~
nailer
Old people who remember Freecraft: Freecraft became Stratagus, the StarCraft
specific bits are Stargus:
[http://stratagus.com/games.shtml](http://stratagus.com/games.shtml)

No reason why it shoudn't. And native Linux is way better than wine.

------
ttflee
Is it native or wined on macOS?

~~~
synicalx
IIRC it was always native on macOS, I'm assume this latest patch is no
different

------
ksmsjm
Weird there is still a little lag on multiplayer side.

Just did a quick game on MacOs vers and first thing i saw was a lot of
"Username set latency to Extra High"

------
brunoluiz
The only issue: it was not adapted to run either on high-res screens (retina
display) or on wide screens

~~~
mrkurt
Not yet: [https://starcraft.com/en-us/](https://starcraft.com/en-us/)

~~~
brunoluiz
Check the forum post... Probably they will update the main website soon. I
just installed the Mac version (sadly, it doesn't work well with my display)

~~~
0x0
Interestingly, when the game launches or exits on my mac, i can see my desktop
flash briefly as it changes into and out of what looks like ultra-high-res
mode, a kind of 1:1 pixel retina screen mode. I wonder if the game is
rendering the oldschool resolution but then nearest-neighbor-scaling it to
ultra high res for no good reason?

~~~
Shad0w59
The new remastered version to be released in Summer is the same client as the
normal version - I'm guessing 1.18 is actually here to test new engine for
that release.

------
gus_massa
I can't find where it says that SC1 goes free.

